# snowblower drive chain comes off sprockets?



## BryPaulD (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a Noma 1233 blower and for some reason when I am using it, the drive chain on the inside/underside, comes off of the sprocket. does it more so when I shift into reverse then forward, or forward to reverse. It doesn't happen as bad when I just leave it in forward and pull it backward. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. I wondered if it might have anything at all to do with the friction wheel needind adjustment? I don't know, it is aggravating though. Thanks again


----------

